# Cheaper slow release N



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I have ~30K sq ft of lawn to take care of and always looking at ways I can maximize the savings and minimize the time spent to have a great looking lawn. With fertilizer prices what they are I was thinking of using urea and spraying weekly or biweekly depending on time. While watching a video by @thegrassfactor he mentioned NFIXX to stabilize urea for a little over a month. Would this be a good way to make urea a slow release fertilizer?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I don't have an answer for you, but could you link the video?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Stabilized Nitrogen is not the same thing as slow release nitrogen. The Nitrogen is still fast release but remains available to the plant for a longer amount of time in the soil with a Nitrogen Stabilizer added to it. While slow release usually has a coating that will gradually break down over time and release nitrogen in the process.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

I was able to find stabilized urea yesterday at Triangle Chemical for $23. 50 lb bag of 30-0-0. It is 50% combo of UFLEXX and UMAXX. I am hoping to combine with my liquid apps and enable most nitrogen down and consistent feeding. Also trying to get thin areas to fill in so will pushover there. Will see how it goes!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Someone recommended Triangle lately. I have one near me. Need to give them a shot next time I have to make a purchase.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Urease Inhibitors - which NFIXX is - work to delay the volatilization that happens before the urea gets driven into the soil. You can limit this volatilization by watering the Urea asap. Here's an excerpt from a paper on this topic: https://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.579.902&rep=rep1&type=pdf
_



Volatilization of topdressed urea increases linearly as soil water content increases, until the soil reaches saturation. Conversely, volatilization decreases dramatically as urea is moved below the soil surface, either through incorporation or movement by rainfall or irrigation. *Specifically, in a study with a pH 6.5 silt loam soil at 75oF, only 5% of the urea-N that was incorporated into the upper 1.5 inches of soil volatilized compared to 17% for surface applied urea. Other studies have shown that 1⁄2-inch of rain moves urea deep enough into the soil to prevent volatilization and yield reductions associated with N loss.*

Click to expand...

_*It seems to me that the value of a NBPT-infused Urea fertilizer is based on how long you expect the product to lay on the soil surface before being watered in.* :dunno:

UFLEXX & UMAXX have both Urease (NBPT) & Nitrification (DCD) inhibitors - helping keep the ammonium in the soil and hence plant available for a longer time. It would seem the better product to me, at least from a homeowner perspective who has control over application time & irrigation schedule.

With all that being said and after all the claims that are made, check out the charts in the UFLEXX/UMAXX sales brochures that show regular urea vs stabilized urea. Short of needing 8+ weeks of duration - or trying to lower your application rate by 1/4# or so - I'm not sure I would spend too much money on this. And this stuff is $250+/jug!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Since i'm on a roll... :shock:
Check out the label for the Best brand of 46-0-0 UFlexx, and the duration guidance (6-8 weeks) they give. It's a good guide to see if its worth it to apply 1/2# of Urea every 3-4 weeks or UFlexx every 6-8 weeks. Keep in mind this is not NFIXX which is only an Urease inhibitor .. this has the additional Denitrification inhibitor as well.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

This chart from KochTurf might be helpful. Stabilized is not really slow release, it just stays in the soil a bit longer than non-stabilized Urea. The Nitrogen is still 100% available from day one of application.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

The Site-One stores around here carry stabilized urea. I've been using the Lesco line called "Basic NutritioN" 16-0-0 100% stabilized urea every fall for a few years with great results. About $18-$20 for a 50lb bag last fall.


----------

